# 20" Coson Motobike original paint



## slick (Sep 1, 2010)

This is my 20" Colson Scout Motobike. It took me awhile to post the pictures because I have a broken leg right now. I have all of the parts to it and have to finish reassembling it. Anyone know how many were produced? I saw the other one on here awhile back. Thank,Chris


http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/slick1941/Photo397.jpg


----------



## yewhi (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok that just made me smile.  Great bike with a fantastic old patina!  One of my favorite forms in miniature.  I'd love to find one of these for my 7 year old.  If you ever tire of it let me know.

Hope your leg heals soon and you're up and riding quickly.  Again, Great Bike, I love it!


----------



## slick (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually that's the reason I bought it. I have a 3 year old who will be riding it only at shows since the tires are very hard to come by! I have a matching 1935 Colson 26" motobike as well.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 1, 2010)

that's awesome. i've got a Colson Fairy 20" i've been slowly restoring. i say "slowly," because i don't have a kid, and it's way to small for me. but those motorbikes are way cooler... 

here's a pic from when i found it:


----------



## bud poe (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree, these little bikes are just too cool!  Here's my 20" Colson, but that motobike IS the sweetest one...Great thread!  Wonder how many different style kids bikes they made?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/25188425@N08/4950137093/


----------



## slick (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow the little colson's are coming out of the woodwork! When this one came up for sale I just HAD to have it! I knew if I didn't buy it, i'd regret it, and i've had too many of those lately.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean!  
I snagged this one at a swap meet with the thought that it would be a cool bike for my kid (don't have one...yet).  In a moment of temporary insanity, I actually took it down to my friends antique store for consignment.  When I told my lady, she flipped!  Back down to the shop to retrieve it, now I'm so glad I didn't sell it!   I'd love to have one of the motobike styles though...I guess one is never enough!http://www.flickr.com/photos/25188425@N08/4950137093/


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 2, 2010)

That's a pretty neat little Colson! Definitely a keeper in that good of original condition. Our son learned to ride a two wheeler on my 1930s 14" girl's bicycle. It has the solid rubber tires with center wire instead of pneumatic. With his shorter legs the open frame made it easy for him to mount and learn to balance himself.

Dave


----------



## JOEL (Sep 2, 2010)

That's a great little bike! It would look good next to my big one.


----------

